# Feed me!!!!!!!



## TimV (Aug 23, 2010)

During certain times of the year, the Cephalotus (and there's only one species in the whole genus)looks like any other drab swamp plant. It's only found in a small area of Australia. But part of the year it transforms it's leaves into really weird looking traps that lure, kill and digest bugs. You can see the "teeth" that keep things that crawl in from crawling out, and the basin is filled with water and chemicals where the prey is dissolved and the nutrients are absorbed.

These are some of the only carnivorous plants that grow in the shade, and they are hard to keep alive! I started this one from a little clump of tissue culture several years ago, and currently have a half dozen. A couple years ago they all died except one, from something that they just call sudden death syndrome. They've pretty much got to be grown in living sphagnum moss, for some reason.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 23, 2010)

I can see Morticia feeding it now.


----------



## baron (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, that sure is beautiful and kind of scary looking. You post some great pictures.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 23, 2010)

How many odd plants do you have?


----------



## Laura (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't say I've ever been scared by a plant, til now. That seriously looks like a face with eyes and a big mouth, with some sort of deadly collar around its neck. Wow.


----------



## TimV (Aug 23, 2010)

I just wish it were bigger. Much bigger.

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

PS Laura you imagination is worse than mine. And mine's bad. I see the eyes now, but only since you pointed them out to me. You need help, and soon  But where does than leave me, since I see them now too? Have I judged myself???


----------

